# Enable touchpad/mouse scrolling over ssh



## apearson (Jun 5, 2020)

Overall objective: 
Enable touchpad scroll of nano over ssh from macOS

Description:
I've noticed that on macOS I can line up and down in nano using the touchpad/mouse. This is also possible over ssh when connected to Debian and NixOS machines, but when ssh'd into a FreeBSD machine I can not. 

Things I've tried: 
* Looking at what TERM is used.  xterm-256color is used on all machines
* Enabled mouse support in nano
* Compared nano versions (Freebsd: 4.8, macOS: 2.0.6)
* Googled and researched on the FreeBSD forums and unix stackexchange.  No dice. 

Question: 
What enables this scrolling in nano / in the OS and how do I enable it? The termcap file?

Any resources or advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you for your time,
apearson


----------

